# Help! My 8 1/2 month old Vizsla poops and pees in her crate!



## RoRo (Mar 22, 2011)

She is 8 1/2 months old and has not had an accident in the house for about 8 weeks. She is usually good during the day, but will poop or pee in her crate almost every night. She does not cry until after she messed her crate and it seems to be happening at random times. After she messes up her crate she will cry for 45 minutes to an hour. I have stopped cleaning it up in the night as to not create a habit, although this does make for terrible mornings. We have minimized the space in her crate and have removed all towels or blankets that may absorb her urine. I have moved up dinner time from 6:00 to 4:00 and she goes potty outside between 8:30 and 10:00 and always pees before bed at 10:00. Am I crazy to expect her to be going from 10:00 - 6:00 at this age? Also, everything I read says dogs will not mess up their crates. Why is this the only place where she is not potty trained?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella had a few steps backwards with house training at around six months, mainly due to a few weeks of non-stop rain and she hates going out in the rain! When I made the connection I used to take her in the garden last thing at night myself with a lead and make sure she had a wee. I think they can be lazy about going out in the garden if the weather is bad, so you need to make em do it! 
Also is she getting two good walks a day? When they are well exercised and outside for a good long time they empty their bladders and bowels alot better because the exercise and smells etc stimulate all that. Its just a thought. 
Good luck


----------



## RoRo (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I run with her 3-5 miles in the am and we usually fetch in the backyard at night. She is fairly regular during the day and I do take her out with a lead every night. May try adding a walk after dinner to see if that helps.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

You are not crazy to think she can hold it for 8 hrs, at least I don't think so. Our male is almost 11 mths. now and he has been holding for up to 9 hrs (sometimes more if he is really pooped) for about 4 mths now. He sometimes won't even ask to go out after having slept for 8-9 hrs at night. I really think he's almost human because he acts just like people do when they don't feel like getting up early!
Exercise may be the key. Does she run on lead with you or off? Pacer is in his crate at least 8 hrs. 4 days a week, but as soon as my husband or I get home from work it is off for at least a 2 hr walk, most of that off lead. He seems to be pretty regular this way. We haven't had any set backs so I am not 100% sure, but I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, at 8.5m, your pup should be able to sleep through the night without an accident. You have an interesting situation, and I don't have any great advice. Pumpkin (7m) would prefer to do all her business on off-leash walks before bed; however, this is not always possible. Pumpkin will sometimes be outside for a long period of time & never pee or poop. She will come back inside and then whine to go to the bathroom; therefore, if it's before bed or when I know we might be gone for a while, I always make sure I go with her. This way I know if she is dilly-dallying : Does your V go soon after being crated or just at some random time during the night? Hmmm....


----------



## RoRo (Mar 22, 2011)

It is pretty random, but usually between 1:00 - 4:00 in the am. All of our running is on a lead, but we do throw with her for around 30 minutes in the late afternoon/early evening in the back yard. She usually does her business during our morning run, once around 4:00 ish on her own in the back yard, and once between 8:30 - 10:00 on a lead. I know that she can go all night because she was sleeping with our kids back in January and could go from 9:00 - 7:00 with no problems. She hasn't slept with them in two months, so I think she should be used to her crate again. This has become very frustrating....


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I feel for you RoRo! I can certainly understand why you are frustrated. If her schedule has not changed, no changes in diet or caregivers, then I have no clue. Does she seem frightened at night? Is her crate away from everybody? If so, it might make her feel more secure to be in someone's room? Maybe some less structured off-leash time in the evening (especially if it's running due to her developing joints)? I have never had success with Pumpkin going to he bathroom on the leash, but we have never really conditioned her to it. I do hope it gets better for you, and someone can offer some helpful suggestions. Good Luck!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Go back to the basics. Read to other crate training posts on here and other places on the web. Are you cleaning up the mess with the appropriate cleaner in and around the crate? The first time could have been an accident and then not cleaning it up properly and leaving a smell will just keep them going in the same place.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the posts Linescreamer and kellygh. We took some of the above advice and added a 3 mile run last night. Rosie cried out around 2:00 for a minute, but went back to sleep until 6:00 and we woke up to a clean crate! Not sure if it relates to the run on not, but if so, I'm thinking she needs more exercise in the evening. Between the morning run, the evening run, and play time in between, this dog is going to wear me out!!!!!! Not sure if I'm going to be able to keep up!

Linescreamer, good thinking on making sure the create is well cleaned after any accidents. We do use a cleaner made specifically for cleaning puppy accidents, so I would think that should deter any future accidents. 

Hopefully, last night will become the trend rather than a one time thing. It at least gives me hope! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

That's great RoRo  I hope the success continues! Are you running your pup on leash in the morning & evening? IMO, I would use caution when running a pup. It can damage their growing joints/ligaments. That is why it is recommended one wait until Vs are 14-18m before having them be a running partner. Good Luck.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopefully you got it licked.  I would be surprised if the exercise had anything to do with it. Maybe it's just the attention she is looking for. ??? Also, if she is eating before 8pm and bed time is 10pm that is certainily enough time for her to process the food and liquid. Is there something else that has changed in her routine? Maybe not using the crate for a while and then back to the crate at night?


----------

